# Any Marvel fans out there?



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Nov 30, 2021)

I’m curious as to the fandom, what characters do you like, specific comic issues or movies, what would you like to see, or wish had been different!,


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Nov 30, 2021)

I was a metal artist hired on set to work on a few props. I was never really interested in the marvel universe until the films. I was beyond extremely lucky to have had the opportunity to work on and make some of the most iconic props from the franchise. I personally took it up to learn the characters and their stories to better understand them and the pieces I was working on. It took a good amount of time outside the job in resourcing. but the pieces I worked on are a direct result for whenever I was tasked to make something on the fly... Now I have a healthy respect for the comics and how everything is worked


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 1, 2021)

I don't read the comics, and can't say I've kept up with all of the movies that have come out.  So, the whole Infinity War/Endgame film series consisted of me kind of wondering who half of the characters were.  
The only ones I've really, genuinely enjoyed were GoTG and Deadpool, with Deadpool definitely being the favorite.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 1, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> I’m curious as to the fandom, what characters do you like, specific comic issues or movies, what would you like to see, or wish had been different!,



I am a huge fan of even the most obscurest stuff from comics, having read them all my life, and loved even the silver age stuff for laughs.

My absolute favourite is Taskmaster or Deathstroke (comic versions for all, not movie versions!) as Taskmaster is so intelligent and versatile a character!

There are thousands to choose from in moments, but off the top of my head, one specific comic moment I loved most was when Captain America *first *met Wolverine (giant sized annual), got about 2 sentences out, Wolverine interrupts with "Bud, I don't have time for your crap!" and tries to cut his damn head off right on the spot! Laughed so hard at that...especially when he realizes he's not even opposed to him as they're on the exact same side, he was just annoying him and Cap is legit worried he's gonna die! He doesn't even apologize when they team up, leaves a man to bleed out and die right at Cap's feet, and walks away while being lectured, proving he just doesn't give a shit about the man while everyone else in the Marvel world practically was worshipping Cap at the time. Loved it!!!

I'm a fan of Helix as well (the criminal group), especially Tao, but I can dig back pretty deep though, having enjoyed a lot of the Legion of Super Heroes, and am one of the few people who knew that Wolverine totally ripped off Timber Wolf from the Legion (I thought everyone knew and only recently learned most people don't!). Also I know that The Suicide Squad's TDK was Arm Fall-off Boy from the legion rejects as well, but I suppose most people know that nowadays. <_laugh_> Goddess I am such a comic's nerd it's scary...but back to the point, I enjoy a lot of the more obscure characters the best as they shine when used right.

What would I like to have seen different? WOW, so so sooo much of the movies they didn't understand the character's at ALL! Too huge a list to comment on.
HOWEVER, on the flip side, they changed like 98% of everything related to Shang Chi for the movie, and I agree it was a vast improvement all around on every part!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 1, 2021)

I liked the Guardians movies and animated series.  Deadpool was okay.
I didn't like the Loki series on Disney+ at first, but it got better.

That's pretty much all I'm familiar with.

But I think Howard should get his own movie or animated series.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 1, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I liked the Guardians movies and animated series.  Deadpool was okay.
> I didn't like the Loki series on Disney+ at first, but it got better.
> 
> That's pretty much all I'm familiar with.
> ...


Hate to tell you this, but he did back in the 80's. It was made by George Lucas (Star Wars, etc), and it...wasn't the best representation. <_shudder_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Hate to tell you this, but he did back in the 80's. It was made by George Lucas (Star Wars, etc), and it...wasn't the best representation. <_shudder_>



No, I deny its existence.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm infatuated with Loki from the movies and Disney+ series (Tom Hiddleston version.) I really only got invested in Marvel after the first Thor movie (Tom's first appearance.)

I kinda have a minor obsession with Nightcrawler from X-Men (I've read some of his comics and watched various incarnations on TV and film.) He's probably the all round most interesting Marvel character. How can you not love a heavy religious fuzzy blue elf with a tail?


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 1, 2021)

As a hatchling, I never got into Marvel or DC (Not even the comics)... I think that all changed when I watched Iron Man and Batman Begins.

I then learned about the MCU and started to watch all of them.

I was hooked after Batman and Iron Man. 

...

I still want Marvel to get on revisiting Howard. That duck was hinted in the final installments of the MCU, I would think Marvel would re visit Howard at some point... But overall... I highly recommend The Dark Night, Iron Man, Batman Begins, Guardians Of The Galaxy and Gotham (TV Show)

^v^'


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 1, 2021)

Damn, how could I forget? If the Tobey Maguire movies count, I loved Spider-man 2.

Even as a young teen I crushed so hard on Alfred Molina (Doctor Octopus.) He's big and squishy and I want him to hug me.

I'm stupidly excited that he's coming back in No Way Home.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 4, 2021)

Starbeak said:


> As a hatchling, I never got into Marvel or DC (Not even the comics)... I think that all changed when I watched Iron Man and Batman Begins.
> 
> I then learned about the MCU and started to watch all of them.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed Gotham.  The whole "pre-villain" stories of Oswald and Selina were fun.  I didn't even care that much about Bruce himself, I kind of lost interest when he kept going out as a kid, trying to be a badass.


----------

